# Bật mí kinh nghiệm chọn tủ ướp rượu 2001



## Dung Thủy (6/8/21)

Bật mí kinh nghiệm chọn tủ ướp rượu 2001
Khá nhiều người đang quan tâm tới việc sắm sửa cho mình một mẫu tủ rượu để vừa trang trí vừa phục vụ việc thưởng thức cho gia đình. Dưới đây là kinh nghiệm mua tủ bảo quản rượu vang mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân gửi dành cho bạn.

1. Hệ thống tản nhiệt bên trong tủ:
Mục Lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Hệ thống tản nhiệt bên trong tủ:
•    2. Cửa tủ:
•    3. Chất liệu bên trong:
•    4. Dung tích:
•    5. Độ rung của tủ:
•    6. Khả năng duy trì độ ẩm:
•    7. Khóa tủ an toàn:
•    Bộ phận tản nhiệt giúp khí lạnh được lưu thông mọi ngóc ngách, kiểm soát độ ẩm và đặc biệt không làm rượu bị đông. Bạn nên chọn loại tủ có hệ thống tản nhiệt và cách nhiệt tốt để những chai rượu vang luôn giữ được hương vị thơm ngon lâu dài. Đây là một kinh nghiệm mua tủ rượu mà nhiều người thường bỏ qua dẫn đến rượu thường không giữ được hương vị qua thời gian dài ướp.
2. Cửa tủ:
•    Kinh nghiệm chọn tủ ướp rượu của nhiều người thường thích lựa chọn loại tủ lạnh ướp rượu vang có cửa kính vì có thể nhìn từ bên ngoài thể hiện được sự sang trọng tinh tế, tuy nhiên các loại tủ có cửa bình thường sẽ có khả năng cách điện cao hơn so với cửa kính. Nhưng nếu bạn vẫn thích kiểu này thì nên chọn loại cửa kính có khả năng ngăn tia UV để đảm bảo chất lượng rượu tốt nhất.
•    Cửa tủ bằng kính cho phép bạn nhìn được các chai rượu từ bên ngoài, xem được nhãn chai rượu. Chiếc tủ không chỉ là nơi lưu trữ sản phẩm mà còn là một tuyệt tác nghệ thuật cho những ai muốn chiêm ngưỡng thành quả sưu tập của họ. Do đó, các mẫu tủ rượu để góc tường thường được nhiều người ưa dùng vì tính gọn nhẹ của nó. Ngoài ra còn tủ ướp rượu vang loại nào tốt có thể quan tâm tới kích thước tủ rượu âm tường để đặt mua loại cho nhà chật.
3. Chất liệu bên trong:
•    Để chọn tủ ướp rượu phù hợp thì việc quan tâm đến phần bên trong tủ cũng rất cần thiết. Các chuyên gia khuyến cáo rằng nên lựa chọn loại tủ có ốp nhôm phía trong vì chúng giữ được nhiệt độ tốt hơn so với các tủ ốp bằng chất liệu nhựa.




•    Bạn cũng nên lựa chọn những tủ có kết cấu chắc chắn, nhất là các dòng tủ ướp rượu cao cấp như Bosch, tích hợp nhiều tính năng giúp dễ dàng Kích thước tủ ướp rượu vang hơn khi sử dụng. Kinh nghiệm mua tủ ướp rượu vang là kiểm tra xem kệ có dễ dàng kéo ra kéo vào hay không? Có thanh cố định khung hay không? Bạn nên kiểm ta xem ngăn kệ có độ trơn nhất định và khoảng cách các khung nẹp chắc chắn. Làm sao cho các chai rượu khi được cố định sẽ dễ dàng đọc tên nhãn chai cũng như dễ dàng lấy chai ra khỏi tủ.
4. Dung tích:
•    Dung tích của tủ ướp rượu vang được tính toán dựa trên số chai rượu tối đa có thể bảo quảng trong tủ. Theo đó, các mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang hiện đại hiện nay có dung tích từ 12 chai đến gần 200 chai.
•    Kinh nghiệm chọn mua tủ rượu vang là nên lựa chọn loại tủ có dung tích vừa phải theo nhu cầu uống rượu vang của gia đình. Cac mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang dung tích 20-30 chai là được các gia đình lựa chọn nhiều nhất. Với các nhà hàng, khách sạn hay quán bar thì dung tích phổ biến khoảng 80-100 chai.
5. Độ rung của tủ:
•    Một yếu tố ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng của rượu vang mà ít người biết đến đó là độ rung của tủ. Đa số tủ bảo quản rượu cao cấp được trang bị công nghệ máy nén giúp giữ lạnh nên khi hoạt động sẽ tạo ra những rung động nhẹ, về lâu dài có thể ảnh hưởng không tốt đến chất lượng rượu vang đặt trong tủ.
•    Vì vậy, khi mua tủ rượu bạn nên yêu cầu cửa hàng cho chạy thử sản phẩm, để từ đó bạn có thể xem xét khả năng cũng như độ rung, tiếng động khi tủ đang hoạt động. Bạn nên chọn những loại tủ chống rung tốt, loại tủ được trang bị tấm cao su để lót máy nén khí hay tủ có ngăn kệ được bao bọc kỹ để giữ chặt chai rượu.


----------

